# Restoring rubber car mats



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

Hey yall.

Was cleaning my granny's car's mats today.
Threw a drop of stardrops in a bottle, unsure of dilution but it was probably weaker than 1:5.

This looked like it hadn't done anything when it was drying, so i used W5 upholstery foam, agitated with a small nail brush, then i throughly rinsed this and left to dry.

Well i near died. The mats had turned a light washed out grey colour, from their deep dark black colour.

Now how can i fix this? I buffed the mat with my sleeve and it definitely helped but i'd still like them to look like new.

So what's the suggested remedy? I have- simoniz trim shine, both the gel and aerosol, as well as Stoner trim shine. Although, i understand that these could leave the mats slippy and dangerous.

All the best,
Rían P


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

Try Autosmart rubber and plastic - this is safe for mats. Most products leave the mats slippery.

I tend to spray on, leave over night and then buff off any excess. Looks very good but being water based it does not last too long.


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

Juke_Fan said:


> Try Autosmart rubber and plastic - this is safe for mats. Most products leave the mats slippery.
> 
> I tend to spray on, leave over night and then buff off any excess. Looks very good but being water based it does not last too long.


Ah right. Thanks for the response.
I sort of worried about applying anything else in case it would make them slippy.

I would try the autosmart stuff but can you buy it in less than a 5L jar?
Also what would be the expected durability? Just until it rains and you drive the car?

All the best,
Rían P


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

Anything waterbased won't last that long. I find the drivers mat lasts about 1 week in the winter with all the wet but the main wear point is around where my heels rest when I am driving.

The passanger side lasts the better part of a month as it isn't used much, couple of times a week.

The Mats in the back have lasted 3 months.

ebay sell it in smaller amounts but you take the usual risks I guess. You want the new formula blue stuff.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/like/111534397508?limghlpsr=true&hlpv=2&ops=true&viphx=1&hlpht=true&lpid=108&chn=ps&device=c&rlsatarget=&adtype=pla&crdt=0&ff3=1&ff11=ICEP3.0.0-L&ff12=67&ff13=80&ff14=108


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

Yeah, I know all about water based stuff. I use Stoner More Shine tyre shine that's in liquid form, and although it looks brilliant when applied, after the first drive it's gone.

I had thought about the Bay of E, but have read about the possibility of AS products in smaller products being dodgy.

I think there's an AS rep that delivers locally, so might ask that firm nicely for a sample!


----------



## Sparky160 (Aug 12, 2011)

I find poorboys natural look is good on rubber mats. Apply sparingly and wipe any excess if any


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

Sparky160 said:


> I find poorboys natural look is good on rubber mats. Apply sparingly and wipe any excess if any


Will it restore the grey and not leave them slippy?


----------



## hibberd (Jul 5, 2006)

If it has gone grey then it is very likely that a chemical reaction has taken place and that's permanent. Usually carbon black (soot) is added to rubber to make it black instead of its normal white colour. If the carbon black has been attacked by the mixture you used it is permanent. Any thing you add to it to make it look as of old is just going to sit on the surface and make it slippery.


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

hibberd said:


> If it has gone grey then it is very likely that a chemical reaction has taken place and that's permanent. Usually carbon black (soot) is added to rubber to make it black instead of its normal white colour. If the carbon black has been attacked by the mixture you used it is permanent. Any thing you add to it to make it look as of old is just going to sit on the surface and make it slippery.


This is kind of what I feared. There's like bits of green in the corners etc as well so it seems like something has dried the rubber or something.

I feel so bad like as they're while bad looking, but it's my fault for trying to be all smart and like a detailer. Should've stuck to fairy liquid and warm water, what i'm used to for mats


----------



## MrAndyT (Feb 21, 2012)

Hope this helps.


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

MrAndyT said:


> Hope this helps.


Thanks Andy! That's brilliant! You'd think he was directly answering my question lol


----------



## MrAndyT (Feb 21, 2012)

Your welcome I knew I'd seen it somewhere, like you say answers your question perfectly. I watch countless YouTube videos, just glad I was able to help.


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

MrAndyT said:


> Your welcome I knew I'd seen it somewhere, like you say answers your question perfectly. I watch countless YouTube videos, just glad I was able to help.


I'm glad you were too!


----------



## ColCol (Jul 13, 2014)

Rían P said:


> Will it restore the grey and not leave them slippy?


Failing everything. A couple of coats with AS matt black paint does the job and lasts for a while as well.


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

Had thought about painting them, bout thought it would crack.
I wonder would the likes of plasti-dip work?


----------



## ColCol (Jul 13, 2014)

Rían P said:


> Had thought about painting them, bout thought it would crack.
> I wonder would the likes of plasti-dip work?


Never tried the dip, especially with my pringles. Kiddin. The paint does work though. Obviously gets a little more hammering from the driver but its an if all else fails approach


----------



## Jon Allum (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi there,

Firstly, good on you for doing something nice.

If you would like to restore / deepen the colour without making them slick, then try 303 Aerospace Protectant. Just spray it on so there is a thin covering and come back in an hour or two. They should look new again. If there is some some pooling of product, you may have to lift this with a microfibre cloth and leave again. I would advise covering the ground under where you spray with something impermeable, as I sprayed this once with just newspaper to protect the kitchen floor and it was as slippery as hell.

I hope this helps,

Jon


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

ColCol said:


> Never tried the dip, especially with my pringles. Kiddin. The paint does work though. Obviously gets a little more hammering from the driver but its an if all else fails approach


Very good lol


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

Jon Allum said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Firstly, good on you for doing something nice.
> 
> ...


Why thank you Jon! It's nice to get a bit of praise  I must say, I have two brilliant grannies, and so wee tasks like this, are the least I can do (attempt to do)

I must give this 303 aerospace protectant a look, because if it works without leaving them slippy, then it's definitely worth a go. I see a lot of people use it for their engines as well so it's quite versatile.

Thanks for all the advice, it's probably better than the instructions on the back of the bottle!

Thanks again for the help Jon,
Rían P


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

I have the same problem rubber Matts and not sure what to dress them with without making them slippery. Poorboys natural look does this so don't use it.


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

footfistart said:


> I have the same problem rubber Matts and not sure what to dress them with without making them slippery. Poorboys natural look does this so don't use it.


I see that chemical guys have a new product specifically for car mats:






Apparently, won't make them slippy.


----------

